# Λέξεις από d&j



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Έχω τις εξής λέξεις που αρχίζουν όλες από d και j, όπως η λέξη disc jockey.

DJ is the abbreviation for disc jockey. And also:
dumb joke
don't jump
dirty jellybean
dead junebug
dingle jingle

Ενώ βέβαια έχουμε κι εμείς το ντι-τζέι και ντισκ τζόκεϊ στο λεξιλόγιό μας, δυσκολεύομαι να βρω άλλα ζευγάρια λέξεων από ντ και τζ. Δηλαδή βρίσκω πολλές, αλλά δύσκολα ταιριάζουν σε ζευγάρι, επειδή οι περισσότερες είναι ουσιαστικά, δεν μπορούν να παίξουν τον ρόλο του επιθέτου (αυτές που αρχίζουν από ντ).
ντεμοντέ τζατζίκι;
ντόπιο τζάμι;
ντεφορμέ τζίνι;
ντεμέκ τζουτζούκος;
Καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα κανείς;


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

ντροπαλό τζόβενο
ντοπαρισμένος τζιτζιφιόγκος
ντουέτο τζαζ
ντόμπρο τζιμάνι
νταβραντισμένος τζαναμπέτης
νταγκλαράς τζογαδόρος
νταλικιέρικη τζούρα
ντεραπαρισμένο τζιπ
νταλκαδιάρης τζίτζικας
ντανταϊστής τζαμαϊκανός
ντροπή, τζιέρι μου...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2010)

Δύσκολα να υπάρχει καλύτερο από τον _ντεμέκ τζουτζούκο_. :)
Γιατί δεν κοιτάς όμως στην αναζήτηση του ΛΚΝ βάζοντας 2 ή 3 πρώτα γράμματα (ντα, ντρ, ντο, τζα, τζε, τζι) για να πάρεις ιδέες, πχ 

ντροπιασμένος τζίτζικας
ντούρο τζιπ
νταγκλαράς τζιμάνι

Edit: Τελειώσανε οι επείγουσες δουλίτσες *ντέμαν τζιμάνι* μου; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Πάντα μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο βρίσκω λέξεις, βάζω αναζήτηση στο ΛΚΝ.

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις ιδέες!


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Edit: Τελειώσανε οι επείγουσες δουλίτσες *ντέμαν τζιμάνι* μου; :)


Όχι, επειδή βραδυξημεροβραδιάζομαι εδώ να σε προλάβω, μη μου πάρεις τη μπουκιά το ποστ απ' το στόμα, *ντόκτορ τζόκερ*!


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2010)

Ντεμοντέ τζόβενο
Νταβραντισμένος τζιτζιφιόγκος
Ντελικάτο τζάγκουαρ
Ντεφορμέ τζέντελμαν


----------



## StellaP (Jan 21, 2010)

Πιο χορταστικό το ντιγκιντάνγκας τζιτζιφιόγκος με όλα αυτά τα ντ, γκ και τζ.

(Ο dj σου ήταν καλός ή σας κλάρσε τ' αυτιά; )


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> ντεμέκ τζουτζούκος;





daeman said:


> ντανταϊστής τζαμαϊκανός


Αυτό το νήμα πάει επίσης για μ-όσκαρ σουρεαλισμού, μαζί με το τυρονήμα και το νήμα για το κούρεμα αλά γκαρσόν...


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 21, 2010)

νταλκαδιάρης τζες
ντερλικωμένο τζόβενο


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 21, 2010)

Με πρόλαβε ο Ταπιόκο με τον Τζε, αλλά τέλος πάντων...

Ντίλερ τζες
Νταμάρι Τζουμέρκων
Ντοπαρισμένη τζιμινιέρα
Ντόκτορ Τζέκυλ
Ντράβαλα Τζαφάρ


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2010)

ντοπέ τζογαδόρος
ντροπαλός τζουτζές
ντελικάτος τζαμπατζής
ντρίλινο τζάκετ
ντριπλαδόρος τζάζμαν


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Όντως, αυτό το νήμα έχει εξελιχθεί σε εξόχως σουρεαλιστικό, και σας ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 21, 2010)

Ε, να πούμε και κανένα σοβαρό, τότε  :
Ντόκτορ Τζέκιλ
Ντον Τζοβάνι
ντεμέκ τζατζίκι (χωρίς σκόρδο)
ντεμέκ τζακούζι (Έντι Μέρφι στο Trading places)
ντουέτο τζουράδων


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ντάμι Τζάνα*

Τι γελάτε; Αφού είναι δύο λέξεις, «η κυρα-Γιάννα».

νταμιτζάνα η [damidzána] & νταμιζάνα η [damizána] O26 : μεγάλο γυάλινο δοχείο, καλυμμένο με ψάθινο ή πλαστικό πλέγμα, κατάλληλο για κρασί ή για νερό. [ιταλ. damigiana < γαλλ. dame-jeanne (περιπαιχτικό) 'κυρία Ιωάννα'· λόγ επίδρ. με βάση το γαλλ. τύπο]  (ΛΚΝ)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Μπορεί και να βάλω την νταμι-τζάνα, όμως. Πολύ μου αρέσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2010)

Και το νταβα-τζιλίκι;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τι γελάτε;


Πού είσαι κρυμμένος και με βλέπεις;


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

ντουμανιασμένο τζάκι (ανοίχτε τα παράθυρα, να φύγουν τα ντουμάνια)

ντράι τζιν (γιατί, δεν το λένε έτσι οι Έλληνες; Στήστε αυτί σε μπαρ!)

ντίλερ τζάνκι (πλήθη, δυστυχώς)

ντίρλα τζουτζές (και μάλιστα αντιστρέψιμο: drunken* jester)

*γραφή παλιά, σαν τους jesters

ντιπ τζαζεμένος είμαι σήμερα...


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 21, 2010)

Να κι ένας τζαζίστας που έπαθε ντελίριο και αυτοσχεδιάζει ασταμάτητα...

ντελίριο τζαζίστα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2010)

Βρε!
Ξεχάσαμε τον Ντάου Τζώνη!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2010)

Ντάνιελς, Τζακ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 22, 2010)

Ντον Τζόνσον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

ντοπέ τζιπούρα

ντροπής τζόβενος


----------

